# Rare EV 1993 Kewet El Jet 3 Car/Electric Vehicle 7.5 Kilowatt Danish automobile



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Feb-19-2012 20:28:18 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

